# HELP! Will this work?



## jowensphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Found a 55-200 F4-5.6 SIGMA DC (used, excellent condition) for $99. Is that a good deal? Also, most importantly, will that work with my T2i? I haven't figured out the ins and outs of non-mfg lenses yet


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 1, 2012)

Does it say what mount it's for? Or can you link to the page? If it's for Canon DSLR's (and it states that somewhere) then yes, it will definitely work.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

I think DC is for crop.  So yes, that is an EF-S equivalent.  It would not fit on my camera though.  But make sure it is for Canon.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

It will work if it is a canon mount. But as for the price... you can buy that lens on ebay for $50


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought about it and, as Tyler said, it's a canon dslr lens; t2i has Ef and Efs mounts.

I'll check eBay. Thanks all


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Has anyone used this lens? Curious about performance.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 1, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Has anyone used this lens? Curious about performance.


There is a reason it is cheaper than the kit lens.

Sigma makes some great lenses.  This isn't one of them.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

just bite the bullet and find a used 70-200 f/4L  (non IS).  I love buying used L lens.  Basically I can use it for a year and sell it for the same price if I am tried of it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> I thought about it and, as Tyler said, it's a canon dslr lens; t2i has Ef and Efs mounts.
> 
> I'll check eBay. Thanks all



There is one listed now Buy it Now for $50 + 10 shipping. Sorry, can't post the link because I'm on my cell. I have never used the lens but for that money it can't be top of the line. Good luck on your search


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> just bite the bullet and find a used 70-200 f/4L  (non IS).  I love buying used L lens.  Basically I can use it for a year and sell it for the same price if I am tried of it.


 Schwetty... why do you say non IS... do you use non IS... because this is a decent priced L lens and I have been looking at it, but most warned me not to unless I would be using a tripod... I shoot children so I need to be able to follow them and change angles... so....?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 1, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > just bite the bullet and find a used 70-200 f/4L  (non IS).  I love buying used L lens.  Basically I can use it for a year and sell it for the same price if I am tried of it.
> ...



f/4 is kind of limiting. Without IS, it's definitely an outdoor lens. It's got great optical quality, so as long as you can maintain a shutter speed of 1/focal length you are shooting at, you should be fine. Can't say the autofocus will be as fast as an f/2.8 zoom though... Or at least, I wouldn't expect it to be.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > just bite the bullet and find a used 70-200 f/4L  (non IS).  I love buying used L lens.  Basically I can use it for a year and sell it for the same price if I am tried of it.
> ...


The non-IS is about half the price of the IS model. I use a 70-200 2.8 non IS all the time hand held.  You can get good results provided you have enough light and can keep you ISO down.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

OP - Here is the $50 listed on ebay.

Sigma DC 55 mm - 200 mm F/4.0-5.6 Lens For Canon 085126684273 | eBay

It may not be the best, but for $50, it would give you something until you could afford a better one. In fact, I may purchase it for my wife to use on her xsi, if you dont buy it soon. Wouldnt buy it out from under you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > just bite the bullet and find a used 70-200 f/4L  (non IS).  I love buying used L lens.  Basically I can use it for a year and sell it for the same price if I am tried of it.
> ...



Just trying to keep the price down.  You can get a used one around $500+.  With my shooting style, I dont care for IS as much as anyone else especially if you have to pay a lot more to get an IS.  More than likely you will use this lens outdoor.  Once you use fast shutter, does it really matter if you have IS or not?  But if you have the $$, I would get 70-200 f/2.8 with or without IS.  I would skip the 70-200 f/4L IS personally.


----------

